# Micranthum season has started



## Martin (Jan 20, 2021)

Would like to share pics of one of my favourite species. Still not the easiest one to flower.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 20, 2021)

Adorable, Martin. 

How do you coax it to bloom so nicely?


----------



## monocotman (Jan 21, 2021)

That is just showing off! Two flowering micranthums. Congrats!


----------



## blondie (Jan 21, 2021)

Lovely blooms


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 21, 2021)

Wonderful! I would love for micranthum season to come to my growing area. Any tips on blooming these?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 21, 2021)

well done.


----------



## Don I (Jan 21, 2021)

Beauty.
Don


----------



## KateL (Jan 21, 2021)

They are both beautiful! I am still trying to just not kill them off. Well done!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2021)

Me too.  Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fibre (Jan 21, 2021)

Two very nice micranthum! Very well done!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 21, 2021)

Good job...and beautiful!
Mine set a bud in the middle of summer, outside in Kentucky heat. I don’t know any secrets to blooming.


----------



## mdmd409 (Jan 22, 2021)

They look great. How old or how long did you have these plants? How large are the leaves to be blooming size? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Martin (Jan 22, 2021)

thank you all for your comments!
I grow them for sereval years. I plant them in bowls in a bark, pumice stome mix. I will show photos of the whole plant next days. The tempretures are intermidiate most of the time. They grow well but over winter i have sometimes problems with rotton shoots especially when they are in bud. So I think it is importent to grow them not to wet over winter.


----------



## Martin (Jan 23, 2021)

Here is the whole plant. How you can see too LEDs flower for this account of shoots


----------



## mSummers (Jan 23, 2021)

Wow! That's a wonderful specimen plant there. Nicely bloomed too.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 23, 2021)

Geepers!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 23, 2021)

Holy mackerel! Look at those growths!

My crystal ball tells me there might be a cultural award in your future.


----------



## musa (Jan 24, 2021)

Wow! I've to tell mine to hurry up a bit but to reach the size of yours it'll take years if not decades...
Got mine last year singlegrowthed. In spite of being pollinated it made two new growth... long way to go...


----------



## emydura (Jan 24, 2021)

That's incredible. Great growing. Most of us struggle to keep this species alive.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 24, 2021)

Martin said:


> Here is the whole plant. How you can see too LEDs flower for this account of shoots
> 
> View attachment 24924


The flower is grabs but this SPECIMEN is the real prize. Well done!


----------



## GuRu (Jan 25, 2021)

Martin, don't know what to praise more.....two lovely P. micranthum flowering at the same time or your cultural success? At any rate...well done. Congrats.


----------



## Martin (Jan 26, 2021)

Than you guys! My secret the last years was to ignore it. I started care about them last year again... Two more are in bud, I hope they will make it. I will post them when in flower.


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 26, 2021)

Very nice.I should tell that personally my falling in love with slippers begun seeing a micranthum.I have some, they are growing well but i m not satisfied.No flower at all.Any culture tips? Congrats on your beautiful plants.
Istvan


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for the plant photo.


----------



## Martin (Feb 28, 2021)

One more is flowering:


----------



## Martin (Mar 8, 2021)

Last one for this season:





The flower of this one is really tiny compared to the others.


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 8, 2021)

Beautiful! Such well-grown plants too, congrats!


----------

